

Apple Customer Support Doesn't Know When To Stop - willthefirst

Forwarded conversation
Subject: Re: Mac App Store Account and Billing 23456; Follow-up: 123456
------------------------<p>From: &#60;macappstore_english_us_support@apple.com&#62;
Date: Tue, Feb 28, 2012 at 8:05 PM
To: xxx@gmail.com<p>Dear x,<p>Thank you for contacting iTunes Store Support. My name is Rachelle and I'll be your advisor for today. I'm sorry to hear that you're unable to download "OS X Lion" as you received a message stating the there's an unfixable problem with your computer. I apologize for the inconvenience this has caused you. Not to worry, I’ll do my best to help you with this.<p>I understand that you'd like a refund for this item. Unfortunately, the order containing this item is currently processing. Your request is flagged for follow-up, and I x contact you once I have more information about your order. Please note that processing can take up to five business days from the date of purchase.<p>In regard to the message you received about your computer, I suggest that you call our AppleCare technical support team. A technical Advisor x be able to tell you about Apple's complimentary and fee-based support options as well as assist you in determining what option might be most helpful in this case. To find the appropriate phone number, please visit:<p>http://www.apple.com/support/contact/phone_contacts.html<p>I appreciate your patience and understanding about this matter. Thank you being an iTunes Store customer and have a great day!<p>Sincerely,<p>Rachelle
iTunes Store/Mac App Store Customer Support<p>Please Note: I work TH-M, 4PM-1AM CT<p>Thank you for allowing me the opportunity to assist you. You may receive an AppleCare survey email; any feedback you provide would be greatly appreciated.<p>Customer First Name : x
Customer Last Name : y
email : xxx@gmail.com
Web Order # : 12345
Support Subject : Mac App Store Account and Billing
Sub Issue : undefined
Comments : See additional info below
OS version: Mac OS X 10.6.8
Country: United States
Apple ID: xxx@gmail.com
Specific request: I have a purchase or billing question
Item title: Mac OS X Lion
Order number: 123456
Details: I payed $30 to download Lion, but when I tried to install it, it reported that there was an unfixable problem with my computer. Now I'm stuck with an unusable copy of Lion and down $30. Could I please get a refund?<p>TrackID: 123456<p>----------
From: x y &#60;xxx@gmail.com&#62;
Date: Tue, Feb 28, 2012 at 8:12 PM
To: macappstore_english_us_support@apple.com<p>Thanks for your help Rachelle, and I look forward to hearing back about the refund. I already spoke to an Apple store employee, and they recommended that I back everything up and replace the hard drive. However, I plan on purchasing a new computer soon, so I am going to hold out on putting any more money into this one.
-- 
x<p>----------
From: &#60;macappstore_english_us_support@apple.com&#62;
Date: Wed, Feb 29, 2012 at 5:32 PM
To: xxx@gmail.com<p>Dear x,<p>I appreciate your quick response. I'm glad to hear that you already received an assistance from our Technical Support team. I understand that you want a refund for "OS X Lion" as you won't be able to use it. Not to worry, I'll do my best to help you resolve this.<p>x, after reviewing the circumstances of your case, we determined that issuing you a refund for your purchase is an appropriate exception to the App Store Terms and Conditions, which state that all sales are final. You x see $30.29  added to your store credit balance in 24 hours. You may need to sign out of the iTunes Store and then sign back in before you see the credit in your account.<p>On behalf of iTunes Customer Support, I would like to extend our warmest thanks for the opportunity to help you today. Kindly let us know if you have any additional issues. Have a wonderful day!<p>----------
From: x y &#60;xxx@gmail.com&#62;
Date: Wed, Feb 29, 2012 at 6:42 PM
To: macappstore_english_us_support@apple.com<p>Thanks Rachelle, youdabest.
-- 
x<p>----------
From: &#60;macappstore_english_us_support@apple.com&#62;
Date: Wed, Feb 29, 2012 at 7:53 PM
To: xxx@gmail.com<p>Dear x,<p>You're very welcome. I'm glad I was able to process your refund for "OS X Lion"<p>Nothing makes Apple happier than to hear that we have pleased our customers. I hope that you continue to enjoy the iTunes Store.<p>----------
From: x y &#60;xxx@gmail.com&#62;
Date: Wed, Feb 29, 2012 at 8:16 PM
To: macappstore_english_us_support@apple.com<p>You have pleased me, a customer. Enjoyment continues.
-- 
x<p>----------
From: &#60;macappstore_english_us_support@apple.com&#62;
Date: Wed, Feb 29, 2012 at 8:29 PM
To: xxx@gmail.com<p>Hello x,<p>Gabrielle here from the iTunes Store.<p>On behalf of Rachelle, I'm so glad to hear the issue is now resolved. Nothing delights Apple more than hearing a happy customer.<p>Please feel free to contact us again in the future if you need any more assistance. We are always here and happy to help our valued customers.<p>Thank you so much for your dedication to Apple - We truly value your business and hope you x continue to enjoy using the store. It is after all, customers like you which keep our company alive.<p>I wish you the best and hope you have an excellent week, x!<p>Sincerely,<p>Gabrielle
iTunes Store Customer Support
http://www.apple.com/support/itunes/ww/<p>Please note: I work Sunday through Thursday, 4:30 PM - 11:30 PM EST.<p>----------
From: x y &#60;xxx@gmail.com&#62;
Date: Wed, Feb 29, 2012 at 8:32 PM
To: macappstore_english_us_support@apple.com<p>Gabrielle,<p>Thank you so much for picking up on behalf of Rachelle, who helped me admirably.<p>You make you sure you have an excellent week as well, even though it is almost done!<p>x<p>-- 
x<p>----------
From: &#60;macappstore_english_us_support@apple.com&#62;
Date: Wed, Feb 29, 2012 at 8:44 PM
To: xxx@gmail.com<p>Hello x,<p>Joanne, here from the iTunes Store. On behalf of Gabrielle, you're more than welcome! Nothing makes us happier than to hear that we have helped our customers. I wish you the best and hope that you x continue to enjoy shopping the iTunes Store in the future. Have a great day, x!<p>Sincerely,<p>Joanne
Please Note:   I work Sunday, Wednesday and Thursday 8:00 AM to 4:30 PM Thank you for allowing me the opportunity to assist you.<p>----------
From: x y &#60;xxx@gmail.com&#62;
Date: Wed, Feb 29, 2012 at 8:49 PM
To: macappstore_english_us_support@apple.com<p>Joanne,<p>You are most gracious. You have a great day as well! Or evening actually, rather. Yeah!
======
ScottBurson
I see that your first name is Will.

~~~
willthefirst
I feared that as I was finding and replacing. Well, there goes my identity.

------
TheDoctorWho
Why are you complaining about this?

~~~
willthefirst
Not complaining, just thought it was funny how they had to have the last word.

